# EGG SHARING AT GLASGOW GCRM?



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,


Has anyone been to this hospital and done egg sharing?.
I am considering it but just want to know anyones experiences.


thanks


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Hun,

Sorry I havent done egg share at that hospital.... But here is the link to the glasgow girls on the ICSI board.... Maybe someone there can help... Its full of women that have had and are having treatment there!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119350.0

Good luck!!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi natalie,


thanks


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

As i believe it Egg share is not an option in scotland.

I know another FF who lives in scotland had to come down to the north east to be an egg sharer.

Best wishes

M J
xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi Mj,


sorry but you are wrong. the gcrm in glasgow does egg sharing. its just a new private hospital that has opened up. I think it is the only one that does it.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

just to confirm

GCRM does do egg sharing but it is a new thing during the last few months about a year ago egg sharing wasnt available in scotland 


Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep..Scotland now has a clinic that does Egg Share finally!!

I don't like their prices though after looking at their info pack  They have a captive audience up here and personally think they're taking advantage of that fact.

I'd travel back down to the North East any day of the week if I could share again much cheaper.

**The opinion in this post is a personal opinion and not that of fertilityfriends.co.uk**


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi mrsredcap.


hi did you think their prices were bad for egg share?. I thought they were reasonable. What are the prices like in the north east then?


----------

